# Got out for a bit, took a couple shots



## Denise1952 (Oct 24, 2014)

It really was lovely out there, and happened to get some shots in between downpours  That mushroom is a poisonous one according to my niece, not sure though Should check with whoever took a bite out of it, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2014)

Pretty sky shot!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 24, 2014)

Great photo, Denise.


----------



## littleowl (Oct 25, 2014)

Great photo's.
Yes the Mushroom is a poison one. Called a magic Mushroom by some.
I saw a program about Berserker's apparently they boiled them and drank the liquid before going into battle.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes I believe if they are eaten..they give you a sensation of flying..before your vital organs shut down!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 25, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Pretty sky shot!



Yeah, I wouldn't have taken one of the mushroom except my niece wanted me to, I thought it was ugly, LOL!!  But I also thought it might be good to know what they look like, the poison ones I mean


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 25, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Yes I believe if they are eaten..they give you a sensation of flying..before your vital organs shut down!!



Hmmm, what a way to go, always wanted fly like a bird, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 25, 2014)

littleowl said:


> Great photo's.
> Yes the Mushroom is a poison one. Called a magic Mushroom by some.
> I saw a program about Berserker's apparently they boiled them and drank the liquid before going into battle.



That's too cool, thanks for the info!!  Now I know where the term "went berserk" came from, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 25, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Great photo, Denise.



Thanks Dame,  we've had a lot of rain, and thunderstorms called for today, so just caught a break


----------



## littleowl (Oct 28, 2014)

At the Battle of Stamford Bridge. A Berserker took on 15,000 English men after dosing himself up on Magic Mushroom liquid.

It is estimated he probably lasted as much as 10 to 15 minutes killing at least one person every 5 or 10 seconds. Until an English solder got under the wooden bridge and killed him with a spear he forced between the slats of the wooden bridge.


----------



## Raven (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice pictures nwlady, you always take interesting shots.


----------



## Prairie dog (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks nwlady..Lovely photos.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you all, I'm glad you liked them  I want to do so much more and think I'll get the chance soon


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 28, 2014)

littleowl said:


> At the Battle of Stamford Bridge. A Berserker took on 15,000 English men after dosing himself up on Magic Mushroom liquid.
> 
> It is estimated he probably lasted as much as 10 to 15 minutes killing at least one person every 5 or 10 seconds. Until an English solder got under the wooden bridge and killed him with a spear he forced between the slats of the wooden bridge.



Really interesting story littleowl.  I'm always interested in historical things, and hearing stories


----------

